# WiFi symbol shows an "X" on kindle fire.



## Cashell

I'm sure you guys have heard this one a million times. I'm sorry!

My mom's kindle fire shows an "X" under the wifi symbol. I have done HOURS of researching and tried EVERY possible solution and that stupid "x" still shows up! I understand what it means but I can't fix it!

The router and the Kindle fire are up to date. 
I have reset the router and the kindle. Together and separately.
I have done a hard reset on the Kindle. 
I have changed the security settings for the router. All that stuff.
I've chatted with the Amazon Help people and they are useless. 
I'm sure I have tried other things, but I can't remember them.. I'm pretty frustrated. 

Are there any other suggestions? Are there any ways around it? Can I connect the kindle to the internet through the cable? An App?


----------



## Cashell

I forgot to mention that I can connect phones, laptops, ipads to this Wifi without problems...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

To be extremely specific about the things you've tried -- probably most of this, but, on the off chance. . .  .

On the fire: toggle wifi off and then on.
'forget' the network, and then re-enter it
If it doesn't find it on it's own, you may have to manually enter it -- especially if, for instance, the network name isn't broadcast.
With wifi ON, turn OFF the kindle and then turn on again.

Unplug router. Plug it in again.
Check password for typos (lower case 'L' and the number '1' mixed up, or letter 'O' and '0' (zero))

Our 'resident expert' Morf will no doubt be along after a bit, but it is possible the router is not compatible.  Yes, it should be, but others have had similar problems as well, especially if the router in question is fairly old and/or an 'off' brand. 

You can definitely transfer content via a home computer, but can't connect to the internet on the Fire through a computer.  And you will need to connect at least once to complete registration.  Might be easiest to go find a public hotspot and do that there. Unless you're in an extremely rural area you should be able to find some eating establishment where you can get a coffee or something and use their wifi for a half hour.


----------



## Olmanrivah

Try your Kindle at another WiFi place like Starbucks or McDonalds.


----------



## Morf

Ann in Arlington said:


> Our 'resident expert' Morf will no doubt be along after a bit, but it is possible the router is not compatible. Yes, it should be, but others have had similar problems as well, especially if the router in question is fairly old and/or an 'off' brand.


This is a problem sometimes with the e-Ink Kindles which have a proprietary operating system with fairly simplistic drivers, but the Fires are Android which should work with pretty much anything.

Post back with the router make and model - though I guess you've already searched fairly thoroughly for other reported problems.

I'd pretty much echo other peoples advice - check if the Kindle works on a different wifi - which will tell you if the problem is with the Kindle or the router. If you can't get it to connect to any wifi then back to Amazon CS.

If it works OK with other wifi then work through Ann's suggestions.

Typos in the password can catch a lot of people out, you're convinced you're entered it correctly but check, check and check again...

The last resort would be to reset the router to factory settings (there's usually a button hidden at the back to do it). Then see if the Kindle will connect to it. This will mean setting everything else back up again, but might be worth trying since if that doesn't work you're probably looking at a new router.


----------



## Dragle

You don't happen to have MAC filtering turned on on your router, do you?


----------



## jacksoncooper

Following the steps mentioned below in order to fix the error kindle won't connect to wifi:

*Disconnect Your Device:* sometimes our device is connected to other devices also. So disconnect all the other connected devices and reconnect it again with your kindle.
*Remove The Barriers: * If there are any barriers between the kindle and the router then remove it immediately.
*Update The Device: *If there were any pending updates then kindly update your device in order to solve the *kindle won't connect to wifi* error.
*Restart The Device: *there were some internal issues because of which our device starts misbehaving. So restart your kindle once and check whether the error is solved or not.

Hopefully, these steps would be helpful to you. If you are still facing the same error, then the error must be advance and you need official experts help. They will solve your error immediately.


----------

